# Tank All Set Up! [Video] (Updated with pictures)



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey guys, I just took a little video of Purdy's tank for when she has babies. Today I put black construction paper around the sides of the tank just to reduce stress and give her and her babies a little more privacy. Does anyone have any suggestions for the tank? I just want her to be as comfortable as possible for when these babies come since she is a first time mother, I wouldn't want anything to happen to the babies or *her*!






_I could use all the pointers you guys have for me_!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I think you should make her something to hide inside, to have her babies if you're really going for 100% comfort. Maybe a small box with a hole in it or something. Or half a coconut shell. Something she can get inside. 

I'd put the wheel back in, personally. I've never had problems with babies and wheels. And I know that some of my mice will run on their wheel to get themselves to go into labor, and help move the babies along! 
If you're seriously worried about the babies getting injured, try buying a flying saucer wheel. Virtually impossible to get injured on one of those things.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe turning the box you have full of tissues and stuff over and cutting a hole in the side? Mice are burrowing animals, remember, and their instinct is to find a place dark and hidden to give birth. I think she likes all your bracelets! Good climbing things!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for the advice  I took it and changed the tank around a little with some creativiy. How does this look?

































I gave her a new little box to nest in and I put a little shelf up on the other side that she can play on and have a little look out. I also put her wheel back in because she was going crazy without it. She loooves her wheel.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

She's so happy to have her wheel back. :lol: 
That new nest looks great.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

That looks great! Mice all have ADD or something, they are always going.


----------

